# Trash or treasure ?



## woodsmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Getting ready to decomishion this stove. It has some holes in the inside liner on the back where the seam is at. the inside liner also has some warping on the sides. Should this go to the scrap yard or be sold for parts
or to redo ? I used this for my main heat sorce for the last 5 years and believe it is around 30 something years old. model 25hf  d


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 11, 2011)

As cool as a stove as it is, and I have seen many, refurbushed a few, and used one...it may be time to go bye bye.  The issue is who you end up selling it to.  If the person is not savvy, they could end up with a dangerous stove.  Make an outdoor fireplace or smoker with it!


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

I already have a homemade smoker and live in the country so I don't need a outdoor fireplace. It may just go to scrap.


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 11, 2011)

What the heck does living in the country have to do with not having an outdoor fireplace?  What did I miss?  Outside fires are cool.  Unless you mean that because your in the country you can build a fire where ever you damn well please and dont need an old wood stove to do it....did I answer my own questions?


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

yes I love outdoor fires in the summer and fall. I just build them in a tractor rim or a pit with stone blocks.


----------



## webbie (Apr 11, 2011)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Ashley_Stoves/

Ashley Automatic!

Scrap...or save the castings, and toss the sheet metal....someone might buy it for parts!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to heat a cabin in the Colorado Rockies with one of those back in the 70s. It was at about 8600' and made of logs with no insulation. The Ashley did a great job and would take huge rounds of Aspen loaded through the top that would last for a day. Unfortunately, that stove is now a dinosaur so I would either scrap it or send it to the Smithsonian!


----------



## webbie (Apr 12, 2011)

$90-$120 when new - in the early 1970's, although the stove was made and sold right up until about 1980 (probably at a higher cost, maybe 250)


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Great info. Thanks


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, do I recognize that stove. Saved my life one New England winter. The memory cells are challenged, but I think it was about $69-79 in CT at the time. We may have found a bargain back then.

That appears to be a dubious installation unless there is serious insulation or a concrete wall behind the slate roofing tiles. I remember the sides of that stove glowing cherry red on many an evening.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think I ever had the sides red but I did get the chimminey red a couple of times on accident. usually it will shut the air off automatically before it would get that hot. Dont Know what the clearences are suppost to be but its been there for 30 some years with no problem. It's only about 13 - 14 " from the slate at the closest spot. I don't plan on using it anymore so no worries.


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool!

First stove I ever burned in back in the 70s.  Don't remember it getting red, but I scorched a broom handle 3' away in the corner.  Me and two other guys living together in an old Victorian home.  We knew nothing about heating with wood, and I am pretty sure nothing remotely seasoned ever made it inside the stove.  Got us through the worse of that winter, but I was upstairs and the stove was downstairs.  I had enough of freezing my ass off and left without ever knowing exactly how much creosote we manufactured in that thing, but it probably was enough that I'd be mortified posting pics here on Hearth.com.  :lol:


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 13, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> First stove I ever burned in back in the 70s.  Don't remember it getting red, but I scorched a broom handle 3' away in the corner.  Me and two other guys living together in an old Victorian home.  We knew nothing about heating with wood, and I am pretty sure nothing remotely seasoned ever made it inside the stove.  Got us through the worse of that winter, but I was upstairs and the stove was downstairs.  I had enough of freezing my ass off and left without ever knowing exactly how much creosote we manufactured in that thing, but it probably was enough that I'd be mortified posting pics here on Hearth.com.  :lol:


 Ain't it amazing what we got away with before we knew better?   :ahhh: Yikes, I could tell some stories!


----------

